# Jeans



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I have three brand new pairs of jeans. Only reason I’m selling is because I’ve lost weight. Smoke free home

Brand: Urban Pipeline
Style: bootcut
Size 36w x 30l

$15 each or $30 all
Stark county



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

